# Rita FasTrack 5.0 for PMP exam simulation



## wshrr (15 أبريل 2007)

هذا الموضوع هو لنفس الكاتب
الموجود على الرابط
http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?t=122058






هذا هو عملاق التحضير لاختبار الPMP

ولاول مره على كافه المنتديات العربيه الهندسيه





كامل وتم تجربته على جهازين
الاول مع اخر اصدارات الويندوز VISTA ولم يعمل جيدا
الثاني مع Windows XP Pro وقد نجح ولله الحمد والشكر

[/SIZE]​[/SIZE]

اخواني واخواتي هذه هي اول مشاركه لي على مستوى المنتديات الي انا مشاركه بها
ارجو منكم السموحه والعذر ان بدر مني اي تقصير او نقصان
ارجو من اي انسان يحمل البرنامج ان يدعي لي بالتوفيق في دراستي وان يجمعني معكم في الجنه ويكفيني الدعاء بها سرا لاجهرا




سوف اقوم برفع البرنامج على موقعين والي يريد موقع معين يضع اسم الموقع وسوف احاول بكل مااستطيع رفعه








لتحميل البرنامج الرجاء الضغط على الصوره







http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1RR0Q9MQ 


وموقع آخر ... اضغط على الصورة ..







http://www.zshare.net/download/pmp-pm-fastrack-5_0-rita-mulcahy-updated-fixed-release-01-2007-zip.html





طريقه تفعيل الكراك

الرجاء اتباع الخطوات بكل دقه

توكلنا عليه سبحانه

1-الرجاء اغلاق البرنامج بعد عمليه التنصيب
2-الذهاب الي فولدر البرنامج في ال C وفتح
C/Program files/PM FASTrak
3-تغيير مسمى الملف database.xml 
الي المسمى database.xmlold
4-ادخل الي الملف الي حملته من هذا الموضوع وسف تجد داخله مجلد اسمه CRACK افتحه واعمل COPY للملف المسمى database.xml وانقله الي نفس المجلد في الخطوه 2
واقبل عمليه الاستبدال
5-الان افتح البرنامج ثم اضغط على DEMO
واستمتع بالبرنامج

اي سؤال او استفسار انا حاضر ويارب استفيد وافيد من جميع الاخوان والاخوات

اخوكم ابو سعد


----------



## egysad (16 أبريل 2007)

خالص شكرى على المجهود


----------



## wshrr (17 أبريل 2007)

egysad قال:


> خالص شكرى على المجهود



جزاك الله خير
المنتدى وانتم تستاهلون اكثر


----------



## fanar (17 أبريل 2007)

يا اخي يعطيك الف عافية كثير من الشباب يحتاجون هذا البرنامج


----------



## wshrr (17 أبريل 2007)

fanar قال:


> يا اخي يعطيك الف عافية كثير من الشباب يحتاجون هذا البرنامج




جزاك الله خير
سرني تواجدك اخي fanar


----------



## mena01234 (17 أبريل 2007)

معذرة اخي wshrr 

لكنني بعد تحميل الملف من الرابط على www.zshare.net اظهر لكي مستكشف الفيروسات ان به فايروس اسمه win32/puce.d و كان هذا الفايروس في ملف setup.exe

هل هذا طبيعي؟ و هل فعلا انه فايروس ام ماذا؟

علما بانني استخدم 7.5 AVG و اقوم بتحديثه يوميا.

مع خالص الشكر


----------



## essbrk111 (17 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع, بارك الله فيك وفى انتظار المزيد منك (مثل كتاب التحضير Pmp(


----------



## wshrr (17 أبريل 2007)

mena01234 قال:


> معذرة اخي wshrr
> 
> لكنني بعد تحميل الملف من الرابط على www.zshare.net اظهر لكي مستكشف الفيروسات ان به فايروس اسمه win32/puce.d و كان هذا الفايروس في ملف setup.exe
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خير
اسف اخوي لسماع ذلك 
حاول ان تستخدم البرنامج على جهاز اخر لايحتوي على 7.5 AVG 
انا شخصيا استجدم symantec antivirus 10
ولم يكتشف اي فايروس
حاول مع رابط التحميل الثاني
نحن في انتظارك
:81:


----------



## wshrr (17 أبريل 2007)

essbrk111 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع, بارك الله فيك وفى انتظار المزيد منك (مثل كتاب التحضير Pmp(



جزاك الله خير
اخوي المنتدى مليان بالكتب عن pmp
واذا لم تجد ماتريد فقط ضع اسم الكتاب
وسوف نحاول ا نا والاعضاء ان نجده لك ونرضيك


----------



## essbrk111 (17 أبريل 2007)

اخى الفاضل,
شكرا جزيلا لك, انا اريد (ان امكن) PMBOK 2004, 3rd Edition - English Version
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## wshrr (18 أبريل 2007)

essbrk111 قال:


> اخى الفاضل,
> شكرا جزيلا لك, انا اريد (ان امكن) PMBOK 2004, 3rd Edition - English Version
> وبارك الله فيك



انا تحت امرك اخوي
حمله من الرابط التالي وبالتوفيق 
  

http://www.zshare.net/download/pmbok-3rd-english-pdf.html


----------



## mena01234 (18 أبريل 2007)

الاخ العزيز wshrr 

تم تحميل البرنامج من الرابط الاخر و تعرف AVG على نفس الفايروس الا انه عند حذف الملف المصاب ثم الاستمرار بعملية التنصيب تمت العملية بنجاج و فتح البرنامج.

اعذرني على الازعاج 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wshrr (18 أبريل 2007)

mena01234 قال:


> الاخ العزيز wshrr
> 
> تم تحميل البرنامج من الرابط الاخر و تعرف AVG على نفس الفايروس الا انه عند حذف الملف المصاب ثم الاستمرار بعملية التنصيب تمت العملية بنجاج و فتح البرنامج.
> 
> ...




:77: :77: :77: 
مسرور جدا لسماع ذلك واذا صادفتك اي مشكله فشاركنا معك فقد نتعلم معلومه مهمه منها
هل البرنامج كامل بعد حذف الملف المزعج ؟


----------



## الننار (19 أبريل 2007)

الاخ wshrr
بعد السلام والتحية لك ولكل اعضاء المنتدى اقدم لك الشكر الجزيل لتقديم كتاب pmbok فانا ابحث عنه من مدة غير قصيرة للحصول على اي كوبي من الانترنيت ولكن للاسف لم اكن اجد غير الهارد كوبي واواجه صعوبة في وصوله لي فبمشاركتك لنا بلنك الكتاب قد حليت مشكلة كبير....ولكن للاسف اني بعد ان انزلته ورغبت بطباعته فان فايل البي دي اف فيه سكيورتي لمنع طباعته وكذلك منع الكوبي له لتحويله الى برنامج اخر كالورد وطباعته فهل من حل؟؟؟؟

وكذلك هل من الممكن الحصول على كتاب 
pmp prep exam-fifth adition by rita mulcahy

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## محمد مرهف (3 مايو 2007)

التحميل ناجح و دعائي لك بالتوفيق
اعتذر لعدم القدرة على الاسهام حاليا" بشيء مهم لانشغالي بالتحضير للامتحان و لكن اعدكم باشياء مهمة قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## غدير القدومي (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا كتير بارك الله فيك .... ووفقك الله بدراستك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## impire (29 يونيو 2007)

... Thanks A Lot ...


----------



## ahmed2saleh (2 أغسطس 2007)

teslam kety 
wa gazak allah kol 5er


----------



## سامر كمال (5 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
أشكرك على مساهمتك الفعالة ولكن توجد مشكلة في فتح صفحة التنزيل ( يبدو أن السعودية مغلقة هذا الموقع ( ) فهل يمكنك أن تضعه في موقع أخر
وشكرا


----------



## الزعيم2000 (8 أغسطس 2007)

ألف شكر أخونا الغالى


----------



## أبو ميسر (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو ميسر (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mbhussein (6 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك اللة البرنامج يحمل فيروسات 
تم اكتشافها في ملف setup هل من حل والف شكر ياخونا علي المجهود وهل ال demo يعمل لفترة محدودة
الف شكر


----------



## م محمد كرم (12 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع, بارك الله فيك


----------



## said454 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخى العزيز


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (27 يناير 2009)

متشكرين جدا ولوممكن ترفع البرنامج على موقع 
egosher
ifill
sendspase


----------



## sameh_egy1 (31 مارس 2009)

Thank you  ............


----------



## haliomar (7 مايو 2009)

Please laod it again on zshare so i can download, thanks


----------



## aassaker (8 نوفمبر 2009)

( الملف الي حملته من هذا الموضوع) حلو اوى فين الاقى الملف ولك جزييييييييييييل الشكر


----------



## م/وفاء (23 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن الانزال علي رابط اخر mihd.net
وجزاك الله بالف خير


----------



## atefy2k (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*PMP Rite Fastrack exam prep Ver 6*

جزاكم الله خيرا
اتمنى الحصول على النسخة الجديد لدخول الامتحان ان شاء الله خلال شهرين


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (3 ديسمبر 2009)

دعوت لك بما أردت ولك مى خالص الشكر


----------



## shz1981n (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير.......شكرا لك


----------



## niceman1978 (26 يناير 2011)

يا اخوان الرجاء اعطائي لينك شغال لامتحان PMP
PM fastrack


----------

